# Colchester Clausing 13x36 Engine Lathe - $1750 (Abbotsford)



## DavidR8 (Dec 16, 2019)

Colchester Clausing 13x36 Engine Lathe
					

Colchester Clausing Engine Lathe 13”x36” Machine# 29269 A H Flywheel plate Burnerd 4 jaw independent chuck Burnerd 3 jaw universal chuck Power feed, sliding & cross Bore size 2 3/16” Aloris quick



					abbotsford.craigslist.org
				




This seems like a decent deal to me!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow, I'd be all over that one!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

If I had room I would be too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

